# Netflix Vs. Blockbuster



## thefulminator

Which do you use and why? If you have tried both, why is one better than the other?


----------



## Y-Guy

I use Netflix, partially because for me the DVD are shipped out of Spokane so I have them the next day. Once I get the Mac mini setup for the main TV I'll try streaming, but for now it works. Blockbuster maybe fine, but I won't do business with them after their late fee policy they stood by for so long, they can die on the vine for all I care.


----------



## WACOUGAR

We have been using Netflix for a couple of years now with now problems. We love the service. Because the service center is in Tacoma, when we send a DVD back, it arrives the next day and we get the new one the following day after that. Very quick turnaround. The one or two times that we have gotten a bad DVD, they have been very good about replacing it no questions asked.

Our Blu-Ray player will stream Netflix movies, but we have not set that up yet. That is a someday project. I suppose that will be a good thing. That and the fact that we are able to get about a gazillion channels of on demand with DirecTv but we haven't set that up yet either.

Anyway, we love Netflix. Totally worth it!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Have been using Netflix for about 2 years now...LOVE IT.

I have Media Center PC's throughout our house and anyone of these PC's can acess the movies from Netflix for no additional cost. Great for when someone wants to watch a movie they stream. Bad side is is the streams are normal def...no Bluray yet.

I have a few dics some with some damage and Netflix just mails a replacement with no questions asked.


----------



## Not Yet

We have used NETFLIX for a few years ad really enjoy it. The kids get to pick movies for the que and I use a laptop attached to the big tv to stream movies Now that they can stream to MAC, the other three computers are all movie ready. Between Netflix and the other streaming services, we have no need for cable TV. Saves about $100/month.


----------



## raynardo

Not Yet said:


> Between Netflix and the other streaming services, we have no need for cable TV. Saves about $100/month.


I'll give another vote to Netflix.

But without cable TV what do you for Internet access? The cable company reams you royally if you attempt to drop cable TV and only want to keep Internet access.


----------



## bradnjess

raynardo said:


> Between Netflix and the other streaming services, we have no need for cable TV. Saves about $100/month.


I'll give another vote to Netflix.

But without cable TV what do you for Internet access? The cable company reams you royally if you attempt to drop cable TV and only want to keep Internet access.
[/quote]
We dropped our cable service about 2yrs ago and have the lowest speed internet the cable company (Cox) offers. After taxes its about $30.00 for internet. We got a samsung blue ray player for Christmas that will stream netflix and set it up last night. This thing is pretty cool. I set it up with our wireless network in about 5 min and joined netflix and began watching our first streaming movie in about another 5 min. I expected it to take forever to start the movie but it started in less than 30 sec without a hiccup through the whole movie. For $8.99/month you can't beat it, another vote for netflix.

Brad


----------



## camping479

We use netflix too. We have the 3 at a time plan with blu-ray, action/thrillers for me and chick flicks for friday night "date night". Turn around by mail for us is 2 days.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We've been a member of Netflix since 2004.. that's like since the beginning!; They are the best.. Blockbuster with their "late fee" scam, can go suck an egg; a company founded, built and thrived on deceptive business practices. 
The movies I download from Netflix definity appear better than standard definition; they download in about 30 seconds via cable. . 
I don't think Blu-ray will be downloadable in the near future, since the typical Blu-ray movie is > 25 gigabyte and even with fiber-optic that would require a long time.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

We use Netflix. I, too, dropped cable over a year ago, planted a high def antenna on the roof and get over 20 high def channels without the enormous cable bill. My internet is DSL thru my verizon land line.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

We still use Blockbuster...









What the hell, it's only money....


----------



## 2500Ram

I might be missing something but the OP was talking about Streaming Netflix vs Blockbuster. I stream Netflix with the Roku box and absolutely love it, some blue Ray DVD players will also do this and also the Xbox 360. I don't know anything about Blockbuster stream feed but for Netflix I get 720p downloads over the internet instantly, Facebook member pictures, Pandora music and a whole bunch more free on my tv/entertainment center.

Now the downside to Netflix/Roku is you don't get all the new release movies, Those of you streaming video to your computer from Netflix know what I'm talking about but with the Roku box you get to watch the movie on your tv/home theater, not a computer monitor and it's speakers. I have my Roku box hooked up with HDMI cables to my receiver and listen to 5.1 sound and 720p picture quality. I have a 7mb DSL connection at the house. They say you can stream with a 3mb and above and go wireless with 5mb+.

Here is a link about the Roku box I was talking about.
http://www.roku.com/netflixplayer/

Happy streaming.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

2500Ram said:


> .....Those of you streaming video to your computer from Netflix know what I'm talking about but with the Roku box you get to watch the movie on your tv/home theater, not a computer monitor and it's speakers.


There are many opts available to have a PC connected to your main TV. I use a Niveus "Rainer" system. Rock solid and VERY quite. Only moving part is the hard drive. Couple that with Win 7 Media Center and I have a complete home theater solution on our 67" HD TV. Here area few screen shots of the Netflix application....very very slick.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....Those of you streaming video to your computer from Netflix know what I'm talking about but with the Roku box you get to watch the movie on your tv/home theater, not a computer monitor and it's speakers.


There are many opts available to have a PC connected to your main TV. I use a Niveus "Rainer" system. Rock solid and VERY quite. Only moving part is the hard drive. Couple that with Win 7 Media Center and I have a complete home theater solution on our 67" HD TV. Here area few screen shots of the Netflix application....very very slick.


















[/quote]

I too, have my computer hook to my 67" Samsung and my 26" monitor. My computer has Digital HD 8 channel Audio which I run to my 8 channel Kenwood Home Theater receiver into the Digital Optical in. The Video (NVidia 9800XT) on my computer(Win 7) has 2) 1080P outputs with 1gig of gddr3 ram. The whole thing runs HD 1080P. And my downloads from Netflix are at least 720P and in Dolby DX EX or DTS EX Matrix. Sounds as good and looks as good as a DVD in the mail, But not quite as good as Blu Ray. A lot of the newer windows 7 capable computers have the ability to go HDMI/HD audio out to a Home theater. 
Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Just Add Dirt said:


> I too, have my computer hook to my 67" Samsung and my 26" monitor. My computer has Digital HD 8 channel Audio which I run to my 8 channel Kenwood Home Theater receiver into the Digital Optical in. The Video (NVidia 9800XT) on my computer(Win 7) has 2) 1080P outputs with 1gig of gddr3 ram. The whole thing runs HD 1080P. And my downloads from Netflix are at least 720P and in Dolby DX EX or DTS EX Matrix. Sounds as good and looks as good as a DVD in the mail, But not quite as good as Blu Ray. A lot of the newer windows 7 capable computers have the ability to go HDMI/HD audio out to a Home theater.
> Eric


You using "My Movies" or "Media Browser" for your movie library?


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Oregon_Camper said:


> I too, have my computer hook to my 67" Samsung and my 26" monitor. My computer has Digital HD 8 channel Audio which I run to my 8 channel Kenwood Home Theater receiver into the Digital Optical in. The Video (NVidia 9800XT) on my computer(Win 7) has 2) 1080P outputs with 1gig of gddr3 ram. The whole thing runs HD 1080P. And my downloads from Netflix are at least 720P and in Dolby DX EX or DTS EX Matrix. Sounds as good and looks as good as a DVD in the mail, But not quite as good as Blu Ray. A lot of the newer windows 7 capable computers have the ability to go HDMI/HD audio out to a Home theater.
> Eric


You using "My Movies" or "Media Browser" for your movie library?
[/quote]

Netflix has self installing drivers that you must install before being able to watch. Once installed, you pick your flick and "watch on my computer" or "watch instantly" and it streams to, but is not stored on, your computer. The Netflix software does a video quality test just before streaming to configure resolution and buffer size. After being viewed, the flick is gone from the computer.

Eric


----------



## OregonCampin

What??? None of you have discovered what I have???

I have used both Netflix and Blockbuster - both were great - Netflix seemed to have a quicker turnaround.

BUT - Now I have neither!!!! Apple TV is the way to go - purchase what you want, when you want. Download it to an IPOD and take it with you where ever you go....


----------

